# Windows XP, programs won't run (no permission)



## Lukas (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi,
thanks for your time.

PROBLEM DESCRIPTION
Windows seems to start up normally but doesn't initialise most of the autostart items (i.e. firewall/virus protection).
I logged in with my main account which has Administrator status.
I can't seem to run any programs at all here a list of items I have tried to access:
exploring the CDROM-drive
cmd
help
calculator
Msword
ControlPanel>System

I always get the following error message:
"Windows cannot access the specified device, path, or file. You may not have the appropriate permissions to access the item."

I can get the Taskmanager to run.
I can run windows in safe mode.

PROBABLY RELATED TO THE PROBLEM
My screen is showing a vertical cyan line one pixel wide roughly in the center of the screen (I don't seek advice for this problem at this point of time). To check whether any programs are involved in that problem, I ended some processes in the task manager. As I remember the main problem came up after I restarted the computer the first time after ending these processes.

ATTEMPTS TO FIX THE PROBLEM
I started windows in safe mode and checked what processes are running in the Task manager. All of these are also running when I start windows in normal mode.

OTHER INFORMATION
A virus scan was run just shortly before the problem. The computer has not been connected to the internet since the last scan.

OPERATING SYSTEM
Windows XP
The line on the top of my screen when starting in safe mode is:
Microsoft(R) Windows XP(R) (Build 2600rxp sp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254: Service Pack 2)

HARDWARE
Dell inspiron Laptop


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

When your in Safe Mode, does everyting work OK


----------



## Lukas (Nov 3, 2007)

It seems so. I don't get any error messages when I run the programs that won't work in normal mode.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Check Event Viewer to see if there's anything unusual.


----------



## Lukas (Nov 3, 2007)

ok.. thanks

I've got tons of Sophos-Antivirus errors. But those seemed to happen already before the main problem started (probably because usually there's no internet connection on the laptop).

There is one warning and some information events:

Event Type:	Warning
Event Source:	Userenv
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1517
Date: 03-Nov-07
Time: 19:35:32
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer:	DGFJ2N1J
Description:
Windows saved user DGFJ2N1J\Lukas registry while an application or service was still using the registry during log off. The memory used by the user's registry has not been freed. The registry will be unloaded when it is no longer in use. 

This is often caused by services running as a user account, try configuring the services to run in either the LocalService or NetworkService account.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Information
Event Source:	SecurityCenter
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	1800
Date: 03-Nov-07
Time: 18:26:13
User: N/A
Computer:	DGFJ2N1J
Description:
The Windows Security Center Service has started.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Information
Event Source:	RegSrvc
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	0
Date: 03-Nov-07
Time: 18:26:10
User: N/A
Computer:	DGFJ2N1J
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( RegSrvc ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.

Event Type:	Information
Event Source:	gusvc
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	0
Date: 03-Nov-07
Time: 18:26:10
User: N/A
Computer:	DGFJ2N1J
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( gusvc ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.

Event Type:	Information
Event Source:	EvtEng
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	0
Date: 03-Nov-07
Time: 18:26:10
User: N/A
Computer:	DGFJ2N1J
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 0 ) in Source ( EvtEng ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: Service started.


----------



## Lukas (Nov 3, 2007)

I also unsuccessfullu tried to do a system restore. There is the same error message at start up after the restoring and nothing works.

I went into the registry ( HKEY_CURRENT_USER \ Software \ Microsoft \ Windows \ CurrentVersion \ Explorer \ User Shell Folders ) checking that all values are on the defaults which the are.

I found some more items in the event viewer (i think I terminated these processes when my screen problem came up):

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7034
Date: 01-Nov-07
Time: 23:55:14
User: N/A
Computer:	DGFJ2N1J
Description:
The WLANKEEPER service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7034
Date: 01-Nov-07
Time: 23:55:27
User: N/A
Computer:	DGFJ2N1J
Description:
The Sophos AutoUpdate Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7034
Date: 01-Nov-07
Time: 23:55:34
User: N/A
Computer:	DGFJ2N1J
Description:
The Ati HotKey Poller service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7031
Date: 01-Nov-07
Time: 23:55:40
User: N/A
Computer:	DGFJ2N1J
Description:
The Google Updater Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 900000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7034
Date: 01-Nov-07
Time: 23:55:47
User: N/A
Computer:	DGFJ2N1J
Description:
The Spectrum24 Event Monitor service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7034
Date: 01-Nov-07
Time: 23:55:51
User: N/A
Computer:	DGFJ2N1J
Description:
The Sophos Anti-Virus service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7034
Date: 01-Nov-07
Time: 23:56:00
User: N/A
Computer:	DGFJ2N1J
Description:
The NICCONFIGSVC service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7034
Date: 01-Nov-07
Time: 23:56:05
User: N/A
Computer:	DGFJ2N1J
Description:
The Cisco Systems, Inc. VPN Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7034
Date: 01-Nov-07
Time: 23:56:15
User: N/A
Computer:	DGFJ2N1J
Description:
The Windows User Mode Driver Framework service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7034
Date: 01-Nov-07
Time: 23:56:37
User: N/A
Computer:	DGFJ2N1J
Description:
The EvtEng service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7034
Date: 01-Nov-07
Time: 23:56:41
User: N/A
Computer:	DGFJ2N1J
Description:
The Trend Micro Personal Firewall service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Service Control Manager
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	7034
Date: 01-Nov-07
Time: 23:57:02
User: N/A
Computer:	DGFJ2N1J
Description:
The Sophos Anti-Virus status reporter service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

download and install this:

http://www.mlin.net/StartupCPL.shtml


Then, go to Control Panel > Startup > Uncheck EVERYTHING > then restart your computer

See if that does anything.


----------



## Lukas (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi,
I tried the startupcpl (uncheck everything). It didn't seem to change anything.
The only thing I can run is the taskmanager. I noticed today I can start processes/programs such as word, excel successfully out of the taskmanager. I'm not sure this was possible before I run the startcpl though.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

http://kovacs-telekes.org/kofa/wind...-may-not-have-appropriate-permissions-access-


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

http://www.adminscripteditor.com/ed...ccess_the_specified_device,_path_or_file..htm


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Lukas (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm running the home edition of windows xp. there's no "unblock" option.

Anyway, it doesn't seem like there is a general permission problem since I can start programs out of the task manager (it doesn't matter whether the startup programs are run on start or not).

Thanks


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

I think I might have found something. You have Trend Micro, correct. If so, go here:

https://forums.microsoft.com/TechNe...x=0&SiteID=17&PageID=0&PostID=2015089#2015089


----------

